# what type of lighting?



## 07candyr6 (Jul 21, 2009)

so im new but Im gonna set up a 55gal with live plants but what type of lighting do i use? this guy on another forum has this light for sell cheap.

Compact Fluorescent Aquarium Lighting: Coralife Aqualight Double Compact Fluorescent Strip Lights 

its the 24'' and it also has the following bulbs aswell
130 watts. 65w actinic, 65w 10k bulb(s)
let me know what yall with more experience think please.


----------



## DarkRevoultions (Sep 5, 2008)

You have 65 Watt lights? wow!

I would go with T5 HO bulbs. They are nice, bright and great for raising plants.

Does your tank lid have 2 or more fluorescent tube holds? Like it can hold more than one bulb?

Well, if you would want to go with T5 HO bulbs, then you will have to a get a new tank hood. most pet stores SHOULD be able to have them for sale. Others might not carry them. Also, some pet stores sell them for more than 100.00 dollars. At my pet store they aren't expensive at all. they are under ¥5,000 under 50 dollars CAD or US.

Try to ask your local pet store if they have any fixtures or T5 HO lights. They are wonderful to keep, and like I said they are high intensity


----------



## DarkRevoultions (Sep 5, 2008)

Well if those bulbs he has are 50/50 that they are for salt water, then it is best that he keeps them for use later on. He might even start a saltwater tank in the future. Who knows  I'm getting bored of my freshwater tanks already ha ha!


----------



## phil_pl (Apr 10, 2009)

DarkRevoultions said:


> I'm getting bored of my freshwater tanks already ha ha!


thats what happened to me


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Actinics have no benefit to growing plants in a fresh water tank. They are only good for a night time lighting...which is actually kind of kewl. I have a 96w fixture that has two small (can't remember the wattage) actinics. I'll turn them on at night for a bit just to watch the night time fishies swim around. Pretty kewl.

10k bulbs are ok...they are on the upper end of the spectrum. I haven't used these so I can't comment on the effectiveness. I try to stay with daylight 6500k bulbs.


----------



## 07candyr6 (Jul 21, 2009)

cool thanks everyone. im new to all this light stuff, but i want it done right


----------



## 07candyr6 (Jul 21, 2009)

ok well I picked up my light today and does anyone know how to take it apart or a link?
the reason I ask is because it has moon lights built in and only one works. so I would like to take care of that also three bulbs dont work as well. he said he took it to a local fish store and they told him that it could be loose wires cause if it was a ballast it would be a couple bulbs in a row that were out and not one out here and there. any clues?


----------

